# 10 Bit Farbtiefe aktivieren



## Overkee (20. April 2019)

Ich habe seit kurzem den Eizo CS2730 bei mir auf dem Schreibtisch stehen. Leider schaffe ich es nicht im Treiber von AMD die 10 Bit Farbtiefe bei 1440p@60 einzustellen. Das geht nur wenn ich eine geringere Auflösung (z.B. 1080p) oder WQHD mit 30 statt 60Hz auswählen. Angeschlossen ist der Monitor mit einem HDMI Kabel (Ultra HDTV 4K HDMI Kabel, Premium Zertifiziert, 5 Meter: Amazon.de: Elektronik), welches ich vorher schon an einem 4K-Monitor verwendet habe (den ich dann aber doch zurückgeschickt habe...). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sowohl bei Farbtiefe als auch Pixelformat kann ich keine andere Einstellung treffen, was jedoch bei meinen vorherigen Monitoren immer möglich war. 

Irgendwelche Ratschläge? Kann ich in Windows noch was ändern oder muss ich den Monitor doch über Displayport anschließen?


----------



## NatokWa (20. April 2019)

Wie wär's mal mit der Info um welche GraKa es sich üpberhaupt handelt ... evtl. KANN die das ja garncicht ausgeben wie du das willst (Leistungsbedingt oder wegen dem verwendeteten Anschluß) .


----------



## openSUSE (20. April 2019)

Über DisplayPort verbinden.

Edit:
Darstellbare Farben	1 Mrd. (10 Bit) Display Port 
und HDMI 16,7 Mio. (8 Bit) DVI

Also wirklich DisplayPort verwenden.


----------



## Overkee (20. April 2019)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Wie wär's mal mit der Info um welche GraKa es sich üpberhaupt handelt ... evtl. KANN die das ja garncicht ausgeben wie du das willst (Leistungsbedingt oder wegen dem verwendeteten Anschluß) .



Es handelt sich um die integrierte GPU des Ryzen 2400G. Mainboard ist das B450 I Aorus Pro WIFI (2x HDMI 2.0b, 1x DisplayPort 1.2) von Gigabyte.



openSUSE schrieb:


> Über DisplayPort verbinden.
> 
> Edit:
> Darstellbare Farben	1 Mrd. (10 Bit) Display Port
> ...



Auf der Webseite von Eizo heißt es aber _Darstellbare Farben oder Graustufen1,07 Mrd. Farben (Display Port, 10 Bit), 1,07 Mrd. Farben(HDMI, 10 Bit), 16,7 Mio. Farben (Display Port, 8 Bit),16,7 Mio. Farben (HDMI, 8 Bit), 16,7 Mio. Farben (DVI, 8 Bit)
Quelle: https://www.eizo.de/fileadmin/datasheet/CS2730_DE.pdf (letzte Seite im PDF)_

Ich habe mir jetzt trotzdem mal ein Displayport Kabel bestellt. Im Lieferumfang war leider nur ein Displayport zu Mini Displayport dabei. Bin mal gespannt...


----------



## NatokWa (20. April 2019)

Ähm ok ... du willst die ohnehin schwächliche iGPU der APU mit 10Bit statt 8 Buit Farbtiefe noch zusätzlich belasten ? 
Leider rückt AMD nicht mal eben raus was die iGPU ausgeben kann .... das der Monmitor das kann ist völlig Wumpe solange die iGPU das evtl garnicht liefern kann .... Wobei das eh völlig überzogen ist mit ner 2400G nen WQHD-10Bit Display zu betreiben .... da fehlt es ganz entscheidend an Leistung solange es nicht "nur" Youtube und co. sein soll ......

Noch dazu schließe ich mich ohnehin openSUSE an : Wo immer es möglich ist DISPLAYPORT verwenden ! Besser + stabiler und macht weniger Probs .


----------



## PCGH_Manu (23. April 2019)

10 Bit kann nahezu jede AMD GPU ausgeben seit ca. 2014. Und es ist gar nicht "überzogen", 10 Bit zu aktivieren. Schon allein deswegen, weil es an sich keinerlei Leistung kostet.

Soweit ich weiß und ohne jetzt nachgeschaut zu haben, kann HDMI 2.0 10 Bit nur mit 4:2:0 Subsampling aktiviert werden. Wie die Kollegen aber schon richtig gesagt haben: besser gleich Displayport verwenden.

Ne ganz andere Frage ist es, was es letztlich bringt. Zu 99 % liegt alles in 8 Bit im sRGB-Farbraum vor. Die 10 Bit bringen also höchstens was, wenn native 10-Bit-Bilder oder -Videos vorliegen. Die selbigen zu rendern, braucht jedoch eine Workstation-GPU, Also Radeon Pro, Quadro etc.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. April 2019)

Also an meinem FHD-TV macht eine RX550 auch 12bit über HDMI. (machte schon der A10-6800K davor)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und entsprechendes rohmaterial ist auch kein problem. Meine kamera macht 12 oder 14 bit. (bin eh nur in RAW unterwegs)


----------



## Overkee (24. April 2019)

Heute wurde mein bestelltes Displayport Kabel geliefert. Angeschlossen und tatsächlich: 10bit Farbtiefe hat sich automatisch im Treiber aktiviert. Herzlichen Dank an alle!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

